# Pricing??????



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you guys price all of your bars the same or do you have different prices depending on the cost to make it??? I want to make a soap with a certain kind of beer but its expensive and would make it much more expensive to make. Also, when you're at a show do you add tax after they make their selection or make the price tag include tax??? I worked for a lady at trf who added the tax to the sticker price to make it easier for the customer and us to know what the total is.

Thank you for all ya'lls help!!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

All my soaps are the same price. I tried making a couple of mine more but when it came down to selling at shows they all got lumped together. On-line can be a different story. 

Up until last year I always said my prices included tax. This year, instead of raising prices I'm adding the tax.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Same here... all priced the same.. I figure it balances out when you sell unscented soap for the same price... I sell alot of unscented soap... 
This yr, I am raising my prices... taxing makes too much change
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

all the same


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

All the same with tax included for most shows. I have one large 3 day show where I add tax since that is the only show where I use my cash register. 
I figure the price to make averages out.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I do the same as everyone else. When selling at the market I like to keep things as simple as possible. Same prices, tax included.


----------

